# what caliber is this???



## bamafans (Mar 15, 2008)

I have 2 guns that I got when a friend passed away, but I do not know the caliber. How can I find this out? There is no markings on the guns at all. 

Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 15, 2008)

Maybe A Picture Would Help For Starters


----------



## Wetzel (Mar 15, 2008)

Take them to a gunsmith who knows what he's doing.


----------



## polaris30144 (Mar 15, 2008)

Guns is a pretty broad spectrum. Obviously there is a difference in shotguns versus rifles versus handguns. Take them to a gunsmith. Do not rely on a friend or acquaintance to tell you. A mistake could have very serious consequences if fired with the wrong ammo.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 15, 2008)

pics would help.


----------



## Inatree (Mar 15, 2008)

Aw man post some pics, I love good mystery.
Sounds interesting


----------



## bamafans (Mar 15, 2008)

*pictures added*

The are 2 rifles. I think one is a .22 single shot and the other a high power rifle


----------



## bamafans (Mar 15, 2008)

Jmike,
not sure about your gun, but mine feels like a ton of bricks!!!  It has to be the heaviest gun I have ever held


----------



## bamafans (Mar 15, 2008)

on th 1st gun, it has the lette T in a circle and the date 1950r
the 2nd gun says model 98

all of this is on the barrel


----------



## AlabamaExile (Mar 15, 2008)

Bamafan:

The second rifle started its life as a German 8mm Mauser.  The "Mod. 98"  means it is a model 98 Mauser.  If you can see a number or letter code under the front scope base I can tell you exactly what manufacturer made the receiver.  The rifle has been heavily sporterized, so there is no telling what caliber it is now.  The best way to tell would be to have a gunsmith cast the chamber with Cerrosafe.

AE


----------



## jbi1104 (Mar 15, 2008)

2nd rifle could be a Mauser Model 98 built as a sporter.


----------



## bamafans (Mar 15, 2008)

bama EX,
there is not a number under the scope base. The only marking on the gun is the mod. 98.

Thanks for all of your help...I know more now than I did before.....


----------



## Inatree (Mar 15, 2008)

Very Cool !
Yeah, you should get a cast on that chamber. When someone builds on a Mauser action they have choice of probably 100 differant chamberings to choose from.


----------



## bamafans (Mar 15, 2008)

About what cost am I looking at to have a gunsmith look at the guns?


----------



## jbi1104 (Mar 15, 2008)

GunDocc that is a moderator here, charges $20.00 per weapon.

http://www.guncustomizing.com/misc.htm


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Mar 19, 2008)

ok, I just found this thread and am curious...what the heck have you found out if anything?


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 20, 2008)

The second rifle kinda looks like a Husquvarna.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Don't know about the first one, but the second is a sporterized Mauser.  You need to get it checked for the chambering though.  There is no telling.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 20, 2008)

I think the "1950r" is how Russian rifle makers stamped their dates.  So, it would be a rifle made in 1950.

does the "t" in a circle look like this?






if so, its actually a katana symbol, which is a japanese marking.


----------



## wildcatt (Mar 23, 2008)

the first one is 22 and military trainer prob a german.


----------



## mike bell (Mar 26, 2008)

I bet the sporterized Mauser is a 30-06


----------



## Auburn (Mar 27, 2008)

Doc Holliday's right, the 'r' designation is the Cyrillic character for 'year.'

Check surplusrifle.com for pics of Russian arsenal marks: It should be either a Tula or an Iyshevik, a Triangle with an arrow inside or a Star with an arrow inside it, respectively, iirc.


----------



## bamafans (Mar 27, 2008)

WOW!!!!
Thanks for all of the help.I do know oneis a .22 and the other a mauser...going to a gunsmith to have them check it out for me


----------



## willec (Mar 28, 2008)

I've got a TC Kennon that looks a lot like the second gun.  It is made on a 98 Mauser it is in 25-06 cal


----------



## Doyle (Mar 28, 2008)

Bamafans, if I were you I would have that gunsmith stamp the barrel with the caliber after he slugs the chamber.  That way, you and the rest of the world will always know what it is.


----------



## Studawg170 (Mar 29, 2008)

He made some sweet rifles


----------



## Auburn (Mar 31, 2008)

My guess:

http://news.webshots.com/photo/1440290437060623851AmlUaS


----------



## Big7 (Apr 18, 2008)

wildcatt says:
"the first one is 22 and military trainer prob a german".

The first one: 
Is not German.
It is definitely a "trainer" in .22 lr. My money is on a Russian.
I can tell by the rear sight assembly. Made to train for the
Mosin-Nagant 7.62x54r.  COULD be a Romanian. These two
are good rifles, but not much collector value$$$

If it is a CZ it is worth some bucks!
By the looks of it, probably not a CZ, but have someone check it
before you get rid of it. Not knocking the gun though!
Good shooters all !

The other one is most likely a 7.92 (8MM) Greman Mauser.
The bent bolt and the large front ring with the "98" marking
leads me in that direction.
Could be a commercial Mauser though - have it checked1


----------



## Auburn (May 2, 2008)

The .22 is a TOZ-7 Soviet 22 Cal. Training Rifle.


----------

